# Bird photography



## spud's_mum (Apr 17, 2016)

I went to the beach yesterday and decided to try out my new camera lens. 
The fishermen were throwing out all of the fish that they didn't want so the birds were having a feast 
The lighting wasn't very good but here are a couple of photos:


----------



## kathyth (Apr 17, 2016)

Great pictures!! Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 17, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I went to the beach yesterday and decided to try out my new camera lens.
> The fishermen were throwing out all of the fish that they didn't want so the birds were having a feast
> The lighting wasn't very good but here are a couple of photos:
> View attachment 170591
> ...


Love your pics!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 17, 2016)

kathyth said:


> Great pictures!! Thanks for posting these.


Thank you. I'm glad you liked them


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 17, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Love your pics!!!!


Thank you


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 18, 2016)

That must be a pretty nice camera. It takes very nice pics.


----------



## spud's_mum (May 25, 2016)

I know it's not a bird but heres a picture that was taken on my phone that I quite liked


----------

